# Please Give Me Reasons To Keep My Bionic



## kykyth (Jul 27, 2011)

So, with the upcoming release of the Galaxy Nexus, I am really questioning whether I should actually keep my Bionic or not. Does anybody else feel the same way, or have good reasoning that they won't change over to the Galaxy Nexus?


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Galaxy Nexus is built by samsung (meaning cheap) That's really all I need to hear. Also we all know how "quick" they get OTAs...


----------



## kykyth (Jul 27, 2011)

I will agree that Samsung phones do seem cheap. It's just that development for the Bionic has seemed to have slowed down, and with the bootloader still being locked, very unlikely to progress very much. It doesn't make much sense to me why almost all other Verizon phones have a unlockable bootloader except for the Motorola phones.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jay-droid65 (Oct 5, 2011)

kykyth said:


> So, with the upcoming release of the Galaxy Nexus, I am really questioning whether I should actually keep my Bionic or not. Does anybody else feel the same way, or have good reasoning that they won't change over to the Galaxy Nexus?


Anybody who has the $'s and finds a newer device fits their needs or gets you off quicker, get it. Is it Nexus? Only you know. But, in a cpl months will be the new 'sexy lady' so be aware,it never ends. And, G-Nex is not without issues of its own. Who knows what you'd end up with. Yes, I expect a herd of devs to flock to nex, but if build quality sucks & I gotta use screen protectors cause of shi$%y glass, i'll pass.
Bionic still offers a lot, great devs, solid performance, and updates around the bend. Don't wanna lie, I'm shopping others myself. But, I believe I could be quite happy if I end up carrying this phone for the next 18 months


----------



## kykyth (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah, there will always be bigger and better, so you do have a good point there. I mean, it's still up in the air overall to me. I know that there is no way to really know if the Nexus would be something that I could stand until it's officially released. If it's anything like the Droid Charge I know that I would thoroughly hate the phone. I just wish that we could get some idea of when ICS will come to the Bionic officially. That alone would give me incentive to stick around.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

kykyth said:


> Yeah, there will always be bigger and better, so you do have a good point there. I mean, it's still up in the air overall to me. I know that there is no way to really know if the Nexus would be something that I could stand until it's officially released. If it's anything like the Droid Charge I know that I would thoroughly hate the phone. I just wish that we could get some idea of when ICS will come to the Bionic officially. That alone would give me incentive to stick around.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Moto has stated officially it will give an ICS update schedule by the end of the year (specifically, within 6 weeks of ICS source dropping). I can hope that with half the work done for them already since the OMAP4 processor family is supported out of the gate, Moto can deliver a solid, stable update in early-mid February. I think it will depend on if they can get their LTE chip to play nice with ICS on how fast they can get it out.


----------



## slim6596 (Jul 16, 2011)

I believe they stated they would publish the expected release date for the Bionic ICS update within 60 days of ICS source.


----------



## kykyth (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, hopefully a update comes out soon because I'm sure many will agree we are getting anxious.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Keep it because hashcrodes has ics booting in aplpha on d3


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

sjflowerhorn said:


> Keep it because hashcrodes has ics booting in aplpha on d3


looks like the d3 ics alpha will boot on the bionic with a few tweaks :-D
Give me hope that maybe, just maybe, the bionic will get ICS before the Nexus drops!


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

And Dhacker finally got his bionic to boot up ICS. Patience is a virtue.


----------

